# Eure Lieblingsspiel(e) 2012



## Arosk (3. Januar 2013)

Nennt einfach mal euer/eure Lieblingsspiel(e) 2012. Entweder nur ein Titel, eine Top 3 oder sogar eine Top 5.

1. Natural Selection 2
2. Mass Effect 3
3. Borderlands 2

Viel wirklich tolles kam dieses Jahr leider nicht, mal schauen was 2013 bringt.


----------



## Firun (3. Januar 2013)

1. The Walking Dead
2. XCOM Enemy Unkown
3. Mass Effect 3


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2013)

Weil ich Aufgrund von Nvidia-Rumgefaile weder AC3 noch FC3 vernünftig spielen kann ...


Singleplayer
*1. The Walking Dead*
2. Dishonored
3. Diablo 3
4. Spec Ops: The Line
5. Mass Effect 3

Multiplayer
*1. BO2 Multiplayer :-P*
2. Borderlands 2
3. MoP
4. GW2
5. Castle Crashers PC

(Bin Neugierig, darum hab ich den Thread ins Allgemeine verschoben )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

1. Far Cry 3
2. DayZ ( Ja ist ne Mod, und schon älter, aber hab dort meine schönsten Momente dieses Jahr erlebt)
3. Mass Effect 3 (mit dem ursprünglichen Ende)
4. The Walking Dead
5. Borderlands 2


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

1. Skyrim! Ist zwar Ende 2011, aber ich habs erst seit einem Monat 
2. Der BO2 Multiplayer
3. Civilization V Gods & Kings
4.Far Cry 3
5.Silent Hill HD Collection


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Sind Flops auch erlaubt? ^^

Skyrim ist bei mir auf jedenfall TOP, aber auch FLOP. Wurde zu schnell langweilig und unterm Strich die 40 Euro nicht wert.

Tops

Die World of Tanks Updates, ohne einen Cent zu bezahlen machen sie das Game regelmäßig besser.... mehr kann man nicht erwarten, also eindeutig TOP des Jahres
Skyrim (zumindest am Anfang)
Metro 2033, kostenlos, leider etwas kurz, aber geile Grafik und viel Horror
BF3
Castle Story Prototyp (trotz noch vieler Bugs)


Flops

APB Reloaded (zu wenig F2P Inhalte, WoT zeigt wie es geht)
Skyrim, sobald man die Hälfte durch hat
WoW Mists of Pandaria (irgendwie nix mehr was mich vom Hocker reißt...)



Wenn man noch ältere Spiele dazu nimmt... dann immer noch GTA 4 und die beiden Addons.
Stimmt halt total auf GTA 5 ein und macht mehr laune als vieles aktuelles... also ebenfalls meine TOPS dieses Jahr


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sind Flops auch erlaubt? ^^



Klar .. aber du hast n Haufen Spiele erwähnt, die 2011 erschienen sind. *g*


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

Mmos

Mist of Pandaria
guild wars 2
the secret world

und f2p mmos anhand ihrer story

swtor
tsw
gw2


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

1. Assassins Creed 3 ( Fast 2 Monate nur mit Arbeitsbedingten Unterbrechungen gesuchtet)

2. Guild Wars 2

3. SWTOR ( sogar wieder mit Abo)

4. WarZ ( Arma ist....schei....doof!)



Sind jetzt nach Spielzeit aufgelistet ^^


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

Mass Effect 3. Was anderes hab ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3. Was anderes hab ich nicht gespielt.



Habe ich trotz sehr hoher Spielzeit rausfallen lassen...weil das Ende für mich ( Ich habe alle 3 Teile gesuchtet) sehr äähh...doof war ^^ Plötzlich waren die Reaper keine Mysteriösen Maschinenwesen mehr sondern nur noch Werkzeug von irgendeiner durchgeknallten KI....ähm....what ????

Mit dem Extended Cut wurde es dann von " Desaströs" zu " Gut aber nicht Mass Effect like" gehoben....mal sehen wie ME 4 wird ;D AUch wenn ich es sehr kritisch sehe das der Hudson noch immer die Finger drin hat :/ Lieber hätte der gehen sollen...seine Künstlerische Vision eines Endes der Trilogie...pahh....


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar .. aber du hast n Haufen Spiele erwähnt, die 2011 erschienen sind. *g*



Da hinke ich wohl etwas hinterher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Das Bioware sich den heulenden Kindern gebeugt hat finde ich ein Unding. Ende ist Ende, der Aufschrei zeigte zwar, wie sehr ME doch polarisiert hat, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Da hinke ich wohl etwas hinterher



du bist nicht einzige:


Siedler 3 + 4
Anno 1503
Gothic 3
GW2(habs zu weichnachten bekommen)
ich hab keine geld in neue spiele investiert weil so viel rumliegen hab an spielen, welche ich noch nie gespielt hab


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Bioware sich den heulenden Kindern gebeugt hat finde ich ein Unding. Ende ist Ende, der Aufschrei zeigte zwar, wie sehr ME doch polarisiert hat, aber das wars dann auch.



Meiner Meinung nach spricht das für Bioware...und hoffe das Sie eines gelernt haben " Dont fuck with the Community!" 


Ganz ehrlich ich habe ME 3 erst wieder mit Extended Cut angerührt...weil es mit dem Normalen Ending keinen Grund gab alles nochmal zu zocken :S 

Außerdem ist das normale Ende irgendwie schnell zusammengeschustert worden, für das Finale einer Trilogie darf man Meiner Meinung nach mehr erwarten :/ 

Und ich hätte den Reapern ihre Mystik gelassen...das wirkte auch wie irgendwie haben wir keinen Plan mehr wie wir unseren Feind erklären...uznd dann war da irgendwie der Zwang seitens Bioware wirklich ALLES aufzuklären....das hätte es im Bezug auf die Reaper nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

1. Dishonored!!!
2. Far Cry 3
3. Lollipop Chainsaw


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lollipop Chainsaw



Jetzt weiss ich was vergessen habe. Gottverdammt!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar .. aber du hast n Haufen Spiele erwähnt, die 2011 erschienen sind. *g*



Sagt derjenige, der Castel Crashers postet. Und BO2 glaub ich dir net nach allem, was du berichtest hast.


Meine Top:

1. Torchlight 2

2. Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion

3. Darksiders 2

4. Hell Yeah!

6. Towns

7. Planets under Attack

8. They Bleed Pixels

9. Counter Strike: Global Offensive

10. War of the Roses

11. Sine Mora

12. Awesomenauts

13. Vessel

14. Gnomoria

15. Don't Starve!

Nicht sortiert.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2013)

1. Farcry 3

2. Journey

3. Borderlands 2

4. Mists of Pandaria

5. Okami HD


ah Skyrim, vergessen, wie konnt ich nur.


Diablo3 war auch nicht schlecht, aber halt auch nicht sooo gut. Leider.


----------



## floppydrive (3. Januar 2013)

1. Dear Esther
2. Dark Souls (PC)
3. Path of Exile
4. Legends of Grimrock
5. War of the Roses


----------



## Xidish (3. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... aber du hast n Haufen Spiele erwähnt, die 2011 erschienen sind. ...


Sind denn nur Spiele von 2012 gemeint oder eben die, die 2012 unsere Lieblinge waren?^^ 

Habe letztes Jahr nicht allzu viele Spiele gespielt.
Daher sinds bei mir nur:

- WoW (Mists of Pandaria)
- Gothic 4 Arcana
- Divinity II
- Dragon Age


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2013)

Grob genommen sind nur Spiele gemeint die 2012 erschienen sind, aber wenn jemand das Spiel 2012 erst gekauft hat und es trotzdem sein Lieblingsspiel ist, dann soll ers halt nennen ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

Prototype 2 als hack & slash game

ftl als indie game

borderlands 2 als scifi shooter

farcry 3 als dschungel shooter mit der wohl genilasten wtf story  inzwischen habe ich sogar vaas liebgewonnen ^^

diablo3 als coop game weil umsonst bekommen ^^

ansonsten noch diverse 2012 in steam aber noch nicht zeit für zocken gehabt


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Grob genommen sind nur Spiele gemeint die 2012 erschienen sind, aber wenn jemand das Spiel 2012 erst gekauft hat und es trotzdem sein Lieblingsspiel ist, dann soll ers halt nennen ^^



Hmm also Spiele die wirklich 2012 erschienen sind, fällt mir nur Skyrim ein, was wirklich interessant war


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Herrgott Skyrim ist NICHT 2012 erschienen!

Es erschien am 11.11.11.

PS: Ich erweitere meine Top 3 um Legends of Grimrock, war sehr kultig mal wieder nen Dungeon Crawler zu spielen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm also Spiele die wirklich 2012 erschienen sind, fällt mir nur Skyrim ein, was wirklich interessant war



Das 2011 erschienen ist... *g*


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Herrgott Skyrim ist NICHT 2012 erschienen!
> 
> Es erschien am 11.11.11.





ZAM schrieb:


> Das 2011 erschienen ist... *g*



LOL dann bin ich falsch im Thread 

Wie geil ihr euch erinnern könnt, ich merk mir sowas net


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich 2012 so gut wie keine Neuerscheinung gespielt
Das einzige was mir einfallen würde wär DayZ womit ich echt ne ganze Menge Zeit verbracht habe.
Borderlands 2 hab ich auch gespielt, ist mir persönlich im Vergleich zum ersten Teil nicht gut genug gewesen um es in einer Top-Liste aufzuführen.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Januar 2013)

Ich fand 2012 extrem mau :S

TOP:
(1. Dark Souls)
2. DOTA 2
3. Torchlight 2
4. Sine Mora (Auch wenn ich's noch nicht durch habe, extrem geil!)

FLOP:
Eig. nichts. AC3 interessiert mich nicht, genau sowenig wie FC3.
Demnach hole ich mir die Spiele auch net.

Ma gucken wie 2013 wird.


----------



## Egooz (7. Januar 2013)

Top:

1) The Walking Dead: Von Gameplay kann man ja nicht schreiben, aber es war genial und ich freue mich auf Staffel 2
2) DayZ
3) Guild Wars ²: Leider bindet mich das Spiel nicht so wie Teil 1, welches über Jahre Unterhaltung bot, aber ich bin zufrieden
4) Black Ops 2 Multiplayer 
5) WoW - MoP: Hab es erst seit dem Sale im Dezember und es wird, wie jedes Addon seit WotlK, ein kurzweiliger Spaß. Aber es ist besser als erwartet.


Flop:

1) Dark Souls (PC): Den Inhalt kann ich gar nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber so einen miesen Port hab ich noch nicht gesehen und direkt wieder deinstalliert
2) Torchlight 2: Hat mich nicht fesseln können, schade um die 10&#8364; 
3) CS: GO: Dank CoD MP reißt es mich nicht mehr so vom Hocker
4) Tera: Das Kampfsystem war als Tank echt gut, der Rest lieb- und charakterlos. Das Kampfsystem war allerdings auch der Hauptgrund fürs Antesten.

Insgesamt war das Spielejahr 2012 jetzt nicht wirklich schlecht. Ich entferne mich mehr und mehr von MMOGs. Ich teste zwar nahezu jedes aus, aber mit Themepark kann ich kaum noch langfristig Spaß haben. Bei SP-Spielen schreckt mich i.d.R. der hohe Preis in Bezug auf die Spielzeit ab, es sei denn, es bietet einen guten MP wie beispielsweise CoD.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2013)

Platz 1: Mass Effect 3, trotz des nur soliden Endes
Platz 2: XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Platz 3: Dishonored: Die Maske des Zorns
Platz 4: Far Cry 3
Platz 5: Darksiders 2

Gab aber auch so einige Enttäuschungen, etwa das neuste Hitman oder das nicht so dolle Syndicate


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

Mein persönliches Highlight von 2012 war "Lone Survivor". Das Spiel ist hammerhart, ich musste sehr oft neu anfangen. Es hat ne absolut einmalige Horror-Atmosphäre und wenn mans dann endlich beendet hat, kommt die grosse Überraschung. Also bis zu nem gewissen Teil ist das Ende interpretierbar (bzw die Enden, gibt ja 2 verschiedene oder 3 wenn mans genau nimmt). Andererseits, je nach Interpretation erschrickt man dann, weil man eigentlich erst so richtig realisiert, was man das ganze Spiel über gemacht hat...
Das Spiel kennt irgendwie kein Schwein, ich habs auch nur zufällig bei nem Steam-Special-Sale gekauft. Aber es lohnt sich echt!
Allerdings wars bei mir das erste Spiel seit Jahren, in dem ich tatsächlich nen Rage-Quit hatte ^^ 

Edit: Ahja Xcom war ja auch 2012, dachte das kam schon 2011. Das Spiel ist echt top  

EditEdit: Der Flop des Jahres war Diablo 3. Das Spiel macht Spass, keine Frage, aber es war zum Release einfach noch lange nicht fertig. Die ersten paar Patches haben das Spiel verbessert, bis der Reparatur-Patch kam, danach war für mich endgültig Sense. Wie das Spiel heute ist, weiss ich nicht. Es wird noch seeeehr lange dauern, bis ich mich da wieder ranwage. Jedenfalls kommts nicht annähernd an seine beiden Vorgänger ran.


----------



## odinxd (29. Januar 2013)

Gnihihi ich fall mal aus der Reihe der Pc-Spiele mit meinem Platz 1


1. New Super Mario Bros U  

2. Wow Mists of Pandaria

3.  da fällt mir grad noch nichts ein...


----------

